# Above bed racks ............ Need ideas.



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I posted a similar thread in the kayak forum as it was a kayak that brought me to this need. But I figured it would apply here as well and may get a few different eyes on it.

Looking to build a cheap version of a kayak/canoe rack for my truck. I have an 04 Dodge Ram 4x4 quad cab with a short bed. I am a bit leary of strapping my kayak on my roof (even though I do have the foam blocks) so I've been thinking about building a simple wooden frame type system for the bed that can center the kayak better and also offer some more stability in tying her down. Not to mention that I would think it would leave me an entire side open to mount my longer fishing rods down so I don't have them laying in the bed of the truck.

Has anyone done something similar or know of any pictures they can post/link to that could be a good reference or starting point. 

I may mess with it some this weekend and have already sketched something up. I can't expect it to cost more then $20 (I do have SOME scrap lumber laying around though).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I saw this in a magazine I get a while back and your post brought it back to mind. I don't know if this is along the lines you are looking for but it seems like a pretty easy build. Plenty of room to put a yak and still secure rods and more.
http://www.workbenchmagazine.com/main/wb300-rack01.html


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I use one of those T-extensions that plug into the hitch and the boat sits in the bed with the other end extended by the T bar. It work very well, ties down solid and is easy to use. Leaves some room, but not alot, aorund the boat for gear. I'm thinking if you went with the T-extension then you could build an insert to go on top of, and maybe sit inside, the bed. Your idea got me thinking about a rack on top of the boat with T-extension....thanks.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I looked at the bed extenders but two things bothered me:

1) I would have to leave the tailgate down which would prevent me from loading up the bed with other items.
2) Leaving the gate down won't allow me to use the rod/cooler rack that I built. It uses the hitch on the back of the truck.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

lil red jeep said:


> I saw this in a magazine I get a while back and your post brought it back to mind. I don't know if this is along the lines you are looking for but it seems like a pretty easy build. Plenty of room to put a yak and still secure rods and more.
> http://www.workbenchmagazine.com/main/wb300-rack01.html



Me likey. I actually have most of these materials handy thanks to recently building a garage loft and demo'ing a room. Plus, my tonneau cover is beat to hell, so that might need replacing - thereby giving me access to a few clamps. 

Thanks for the linky. I may try this out.


----------



## HotRod (Aug 23, 2007)

If you are interested in going with steel let me know I can help you out . Call me at the va shop.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

HotRod said:


> If you are interested in going with steel let me know I can help you out . Call me at the va shop.


Excellent deal. I will give you a shout probably this afternoon. Unfortunately, work takes up most of my fun time


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

lil red jeep said:


> I saw this in a magazine I get a while back and your post brought it back to mind. I don't know if this is along the lines you are looking for but it seems like a pretty easy build. Plenty of room to put a yak and still secure rods and more.
> http://www.workbenchmagazine.com/main/wb300-rack01.html


<--- The engineer in me talking here ................

After printing off these directions and going through the mechanics of it all - I am not sure if I like this design much. At first it looks like a good plan. Certainly with the glued/screwed 3/4" plywood bases, it can handle a nice vertical load. However, you don't get much lateral support with the use of single clamps. Spefically, you are nailing/screwing a thin peice of wood the the bottom of your support bases. You are asking A LOT of them screws/clamps when you place a load (kayak = 70lbs) four feet above it and take a turn. You are exserting a considerable amount of force on that pivot point.

Personally for me, I'd think about redesigning it and maybe utilizing the wall wells on your truck to add some horizontal stability to that setup.


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Hannabil, I'm with you on that. If you build this type of rack, hang on it like monkey bars, and swing on it. If it collapses, make it stronger.


----------



## fiddler (Apr 28, 2003)

ya know with the quad cab you have enough roof to do a roof rack system. something like a thule or yakima. A bit pricey maybe but could be worth it.


----------

